# Embalming -The Another Tale of Frankenstein



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Embalming -The Another Tale of Frankenstein*
​

New manga by Watsuki Nobuhiro, best known for his earlier work Ruroni Kenshin, premiered in the new S.Q. magazine Square Jump this week. Seems very interesting. Though its hard to get a good idea on the plot from just skimming the chap 1 raw other then the fact that it revolves around bringing the dead back to life a-la Frankenstein.


----------



## Yak (Nov 3, 2007)

Hm, the link is not working for me.

But that colour spread looks very promising, I hope it'll be a good read.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 3, 2007)

The Another, eh? Aside from that, it looks promising.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 3, 2007)

Does it have Gene Wilder in it?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yak said:


> Hm, the link is not working for me.
> 
> But that colour spread looks very promising, I hope it'll be a good read.



Added a few more links if you want to give it another shot.



Kalam Mekhar said:


> The Another, eh? Aside from that, it looks promising.



lol ya, I noticed that too  Thought it was a typo at first, but the actual manga has it as "The Another..." so I went with it like that.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 4, 2007)

ive been waiting for this for awhile, im a major fan of anything watsuki writes.


----------



## Shade (Nov 4, 2007)

Wait, does this mean Busou Renkin is done?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2007)

Busou Renkin was done back in 2005, I think. Or was it 2006...


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

what was Busou Renkin  about? XD

guess i missed out on some manga here


----------



## Shade (Nov 4, 2007)

Hopefully this doesn't fail like Busou Renkin.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2007)

It was about Alchemy and Homonculus, don't expect anything as good as FMA though. It was an average series.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2007)

ooo average ... and alchemy and homulucus ... seems to be a popular topic back then

with FMA would finish already T_T

and this one ... doesn't look much different from the last one, maybe he's giving it another try/shot in hope he does a better job at the story


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish he would do something as good as Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 7, 2007)

SO does anyone have links to the two one shots he did for this? Are they in any way related to the plot or are they merely prorotypes?

I vaguely recall that one of the one shots was in the 10th volume of Buso Renkin, but it has been a while since I saw the raw for 10.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2007)

I understood the first chapte runtil the last couple of pages, that just got me confused.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 7, 2007)

I got most of it, I think it was meant to be a little confusing so that they will have a lot of points to cover in the next chapters. Like what the hell happened to Ras. Is he evil now or something?

Thanks Nagasumi And it looks like the guy with the cross scars will appear, unless that is supposed to be Fury.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 7, 2007)

I wonder how John Doe (the guy from the one shot) will be portrayed in the manga? I hope he becomes an ally of Fury and Kas, provided those two do not become enemies.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 7, 2007)

"are you a Doctor?"

"You can't figure out by my appearance?"

 and ...


whoa.. it was a 50 pages chapter... excellent for an intro... and i'm liking it...

and the credit page XD...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2007)

the first chapter was awesome, but i wonder if ras and fury are gona fight it out in the second chapter


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 7, 2007)

Very interesting premise and take on the Frankenstein mythology. Hopefully, it gets better.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2007)

The first chapter wasn't bad at all, even if Fury Flatliner is a bit of wtf name. The ending was petty good tho, I wonder what will happen? Ras looked so evil at the end


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

ras is the typical best -friend turns villian character
i actually like the name fury, it one of those names like Kratos that just sounds badass


----------



## Shade (Nov 8, 2007)

I loved the first chapter. Definitely sticking around.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently the other one shot features the two characters on the left of the color spread, so I guess the one shots could be seen as looking at the story from different angles.

I wonder how long till they all meet up?

And Ras might not be a villain. There is the chance that Fury is a Frankenstein too as we haven't see what the wound on his neck is like. There is the question of who performed the procedure on Ras though.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 9, 2007)

It seems like Ras is enamored with the power of the Frankenstein process. I can't wait until John shows up. His attitude is like a mixture of Sano,Saito, and Hiwatari from BR. He's such an awesome character. And did anyone else get a Hiko Seijuro vibe from Fury?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2007)

im not saying he is a villian, but he follows in the mold of the characters who become villians due to like someone above said lust for power or the like


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 9, 2007)

Who would you rather have Fury meet in the next chapter: Ash and Elm or John Doe. For me it's John Doe. It would be sweet to see how Fury could convince John to go on his quest for revenge. Or they could fight but from what I've seen John do that wouldn't end well for Fury.


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2007)

Ras reminds me of the nice-looking underling of the bandage guy in RK.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never seen the second one shot so I don't know anything about Ash and Elm, but I'd probably want Fury to meet John in any case.

And Ras does look like that guy, but he turned out okay in the end.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 9, 2007)

i just read it. awesome.:amazed


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh yes, a manga from Watsuki, the maker of Rurouni Kenshin.  No wonder the art seems familiar. Ras looks like a blonde soujirou.  

Interesting read.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 10, 2007)

How do you guys think the story is going to progress? Is it going to be episodic or will it have arcs? Will Fury join up with any other characters? What do you want to see in future chapters?


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I'd say he'll likely meet up with John Doe and the two from the second one shot. How that meeting will end I don't know though. I'm curious as to who our main villain is going to be though. Perhaps it will end up being the original Frankenstein monster or perhaps the doctor himself brought back.


----------



## Champloon (Nov 11, 2007)

seems like it'll be interesting though im kinda pissed that the dude with the gun died (or got "frankenstiezed") since i kinda wanted to see how he fought.  So do you think Fury's friend will be one of the final bosses? or a quick kill?


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 11, 2007)

Not a quick kill, most likely boss materiel but I don't know about final. Fury hasn't even met John, Ash, or Elm yet which I hope he does soon. What I want to know is how in the heck is Fury so good with those knives?


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 12, 2007)

Shade said:


> Hopefully this doesn't fail like Busou Renkin.


BuRe didn't fail as hard as GUN BLAZE WEST.


I'm really really really hoping John Doe shows up in the next chapter... And between Elm and the doctor, it seems like there will be no shortage of pretty ladies~ I'm excited.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 12, 2007)

I just hope the story keeps on getting better. I also want this to be another hit for Watsuki and last for at least 6 years.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Nov 12, 2007)

This doesn't have the feel of being as long as RK but I think it could still have a pretty good duration.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 12, 2007)

It could be longer. This has an entirely different feel than RK. We don't know how huge the world is that the characters inhabit. And while it's not as epic as say One Piece I have a feeling that it could be a huge world. We haven't even been reintroduced to Ash, Elm, or John yet and the cult is still behind the scenes not to mention Dr. Peaberry's agenda and Ras's twisted self.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 12, 2007)

Does the poor grammar in the series title bother anyone else except for me?

I read the first chapter and thought the story had potential but I really didnt like the art far to angular.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wraith or Ras is fine with me, although Wraith fits better with Fury's name, like you mentioned. Ras just reminds me of Raskolnikov from Crime and Punishment and his superiority theory. On to a different topic how many tankobans do you see this taking? Realistically I'm thinking 20-30. For all we know this section of the world could be one small area where they make Frankensteins but I'm sure there will be other places where they make them. It just makes me wonder.


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 14, 2007)

I think at this early stage in time the more important factor is how well-received it is... If people don't like it, it'll just die like GUN BLAZE WEST (which only made 3 tankoubon). But I think it'll be fine as long as it continues at this rate; the two preceding shorts were pretty popular.

I hope it'll make at least 20 volumes; if it could beat Rurouni Kenshin's length, so much the better. Gogo Watsuki!!


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 14, 2007)

What kind of abilities or powers do you want to see as the series progresses? So far with the two oneshots and the first chapter we have: Superhuman strentgh, Regeneration, Blood shield/weapon ability (What John Doe can do, I don't know how to describe it well.), and Ash's robotic leg that can discharge a huge lightning storm. What do you think Watsuki will come up with for other characters?


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm, that's something interesting to think about!

It would be really really nice if the abilities were more interesting than the weapons in Busou Renkin. I do love the series, but none of the weapons were all that awe-inspiring, and they were only used cleverly a handful of times. So yeah! Not just cool abilities, but cool abilities used in cool ways, or even ones that don't seem very cool at first used in cool ways (kind of like Saitou's Gatotsu?)~ that'd be optimal.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just want Watsuki to go crazy with the powers/techniques/abilities. Maybe he could have more abilites then in One Piece eventually. That would be cool but it depends on how long Embalming will run for.

What do you guys think about the whole Frankenstein idea in this? I think it's cool because there are enough manga about Dracula and now there's one about Frankenstein.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, one chapter is out and there already an debate about how long this will be 
speaking of which where ch 2
but i agree this is setup like rk, to be long, you could have like several frankestein monsters be vilians in arcs


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 17, 2007)

Ryu19 said:


> What do you guys think about the whole Frankenstein idea in this? I think it's cool because there are enough manga about Dracula and now there's one about Frankenstein.


I think Watsuki's been playing with this reanimated corpse idea for a while... so it's nice to see him do it literally. I never liked vampires as much as zombies, anyway. 




Kira Uzumaki said:


> wow, one chapter is out and there already an debate about how long this will be
> speaking of which where ch 2
> but i agree this is setup like rk, to be long, you could have like several frankestein monsters be vilians in arcs


I guess we're just big Watsuki fans~ or at least I am. 

I think the interesting thing about this so far is the potential for characters in the gray area... it's uncertain so far whether John Doe is an antagonist or protagonist, for one. Even if he starts off as one, I can definitely see him swapping sides according to his convenience.
Reisu/Ras/Wraith/whatever his name is seems kind of gray as well-- he has a fascination with Frankensteins, but also seems to genuinely care about Fury.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

the only character that im interested in is the prostitute doctor- a hooker with a heart of gold
but gray area characters do make things interesting, they always leave you guessing how they will act at critical situations
if i was fury i would seriously doubt trusting ras, he might betray him in a very critical situation


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 17, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> but gray area characters do make things interesting, they always leave you guessing how they will act at critical situations



Definitely! I hope there will be characters of that type who'll be even more ambiguous than Saitou was in Rurouni Kenshin. It always felt like a bit of a cop-out when he didn't fight Kenshin again at the end, even though it did make sense in Saitou-logic.



Kira Uzumaki said:


> if i was fury i would seriously doubt trusting ras, he might betray him in a very critical situation



Me, too, definitely. Especially since the only other Frankenstein Fury has known up to this point was the one who killed his entire family.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2007)

As long there's no damn villain with a thong running around then this might have potential to be good. Didn't really care for Busou Renkin, I thought it was alright but not great.


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 17, 2007)

I LOVE Papillon. He may be a lot of other things, but he's also pretty unique. I wouldn't really consider him a villain, either... more of an anti-hero?

I tend to like Watsuki's quirky characters a lot, like Papillon and Gein. Maybe Dr. Peabody will be the next in line...


----------



## Shade (Nov 17, 2007)

Is chapter 2 out?


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 17, 2007)

No it will be out on Dec. 4th I believe.


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if each chapter will be as long as the first?


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would hope so. That way tankobans could be made faster and then it could be liscensed to come out in the US and other countries.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

yea but in exchange for long chapters you have to wait longer in between each one, i also dont think this one will be licensed for a while, we dont even know yet if it will be any good


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 17, 2007)

So far the story is intriguing and I like the art and character designs. Also John,Ash, and Elm have to show up so I know it's going to be great. Plus it's by Watsuki and I have not been dissapointed by anything he's made so far.


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Nov 19, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> yea but in exchange for long chapters you have to wait longer in between each one, i also dont think this one will be licensed for a while, we dont even know yet if it will be any good



Watsuki automatically = good. 


But in seriousness, as long as this follows the same trend as the shorts, it'll be pretty damn good.


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 19, 2007)

The world of Embalming's already giving me a VHD vibe, that is nothing good really lasts in it for very long, like much of the characters in VHD.

Also do you guys think the cult from the oneshots will be the real villians or just a misguided group?


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks a ton; I've been looking for it.


----------



## lavi69 (Dec 7, 2007)

whats this like? story and character wise?


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 8, 2007)

Storyline wise we have a quest for revenge currently. But we don't know who's the real villian yet. Character wise we have the stock revenge filled warrior, mysterious youth, alluring woman, and the naive girl. When John Doe, the character from the first oneshot, comes on the scene, well let's just say he is a type all his own.


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Dec 8, 2007)

There's also Ash and Elm who are due to show up later... they're a bit like more flesh-out versions of Aoshi and Misao from Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 12, 2007)

looks like nobody else did read it ?...

anyway... i can't blame anyone for not noticing Peaberry's true profession ...

still... ras situation does intrigue me... why he does not want to talk but wants to go to a very Franken nest?...


----------



## The Salacious Queen (Dec 12, 2007)

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but the whole "whore" scene is part of why I don't really like this translation team. :\ Edelle really said, "Call girl," not "whore," which I find inappropriate (for a young girl like her to be thinking/saying. not so inappropriate as a description for Peaberry, lol).

I think Wraith/Ras (I still don't buy that as the romanization for his name) doesn't want to tell Fury because he knows Fury's intent is to kill the creator, while he wants to learn more about his new body/Frankensteins in general from the guy.

At this point I'm already "shipping" Fury and Peaberry a little. Their dynamics remind me of Sanosuke and Megumi!


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah I hope Ash and Elm join up with Fury. Ras will probably betray Fury and join whoever made him into a Frankenstein. John Doe better show up soon as well.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 24, 2007)

What one shots are you guys talking about?  Link me please!!!


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hopefully this will work for you. It's the first oneshot link:

Disc 2


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got it from a reliable source but it's at your discretion. Personally I'd wait until Buso Renkin Vol. 10 comes out in Feburary and read it there.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 29, 2007)

Buso Renkin? How does that relate to embalming?


----------



## KaitoKief (Dec 29, 2007)

mary no jutsu said:


> Buso Renkin? How does that relate to embalming?



the first embalming one-shot is included in volume 10 of buso renkin^^


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 29, 2007)

At least I hope it is. If Viz tries to put in a preview of GBW in there I will be very angry.


----------



## Ryu19 (Feb 4, 2008)

Chapter 3 is out and holy cliffhanger Batman! It's amazing so I hope you Emba fans give it a look.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2008)

OMBG!... i never noticed chapter 3 being out ...

Catching bullets as they go outside the gun's canon = neat...

AH GOD DAMN IT I NEED ANOTHER CHAPTER... this is turning quite dramatic XD...


----------



## Ryu19 (Feb 29, 2008)

Next chapter should be out in less than a week.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

it took more than a month lol...

New chapter and OH SHI-

I wasn't expecting that... it was quite obvious if I think about it... 

and Edel... ...


----------



## Champloon (Apr 12, 2008)

dang the story seems to be going at quite a rapid pace
is Nobuhiro trying to finish this thing up quick or something?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2008)

Probably... but the introduction of new Frankenstein that are also in their way makes me think this really will be a long hunt... after all... he now has a true motive for revenge... and don't forget who is now on the loose...

if it's the case then i'd say that we've been through a hell of an intro to the main plot...


----------



## snaza (May 10, 2008)

the intermission was pretty kool but short. only 11 pages long.o peaberry is a 'marked' i wonder what that is...? 


KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE


----------



## Ryu19 (May 12, 2008)

I like how Watsuki has structured Embalming. It's easier to follow when he moves from character to character.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2008)

I'm enjoying Embalming. At the beggining, I thought it was just a failed attempt to be original, and it was very confusing on what was happening

I'm liking the concept right now, but I want to see more


----------



## Ryu19 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that's the problem with monthly series. But the first tank is coming out in July and it most likely won't be out here in America for a few more years.


----------



## snaza (Apr 12, 2009)

hey, mangahelpers has up o chapter 15. After 8 they are raws but they are still up there if you guys are interested.


----------



## snaza (Apr 13, 2009)

i think i'm gonna end up waiting for the volumes to be translated to english and sold in america. Unless of course someone starts to scan it again. They have volume one out already, so give it 3 or 4 more years and viz should have like 2 volumes out. 

Volume One Cover


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

I recently discovered this series, I like it. To me its like Hellsing set in the 1800's and has frankenstein monsters instead of vampires. Very good.


----------



## snaza (Jun 18, 2009)

I really wish someone would scan and translate this. Judging from the raws its getting really EPIC in london. Come on people get to it!!!


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 14, 2009)

Yak, your avatar and sig is Jack the Ripper right? That's awesome, can't wait to see how the fight with him goes.


----------



## snaza (Jul 14, 2009)

is that who that guy is? the serial killer who killed hookers? awesome!


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that that's his name, he must have come after Violet's mom and Fury decided to step in since he hates Franks...


----------



## Yak (Jul 14, 2009)

Ayakashi said:


> Yak, your avatar and sig is Jack the Ripper right? That's awesome, can't wait to see how the fight with him goes.



Ditto to what was asked before me, is that his name? I have no idea, don't have any translations for all of the newly introduced characters from the London Arc. If you know who all of those are (especially the eye-chick, is she related to Lord Cadaver or something?) please give the info around


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 14, 2009)

Kaeli said:
			
		

> I got the Jump SQ issue with chapter 11 yesterday! So I "read" 11-13 now. :3 Bad Japanese, lacking context, so everything I can say is... not thaaat reliable.
> 
> From what I've glimpsed, there's been a lot of backstory since chapter 10 that I cannot really fully appreciate without a translation, dammit. XD
> 
> ...







			
				Kaeli said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry! Violet is the original Edel. The three-eyed girl is named Tigerlily.
> 
> I think there's the potential for a problematic relationship between her and Fury. Fury mostly sees her as some kind of replacement for "his" Edel. Like his second chance, maybe. He told her briefly what had happened to the fake Edel and promised that he would protect her now.
> Of course, Violet is still under shock in that scene, but that's probably not the only reason why she refuses this. She says she isn't Edel, but Violet, she doesn't know anything about her father and she doesn't know Fury either.
> ...





			
				Kaeli said:
			
		

> Violet's mother really didn't show up on the last couple of pages, yeah, but I don't think she died. Violet was standing before her stuffed bunny, which was beheaded in the fight, but more importantly, there was a braid sticking out from under the rock, and a lot of blood. The little girl she had been caring for - or rather, the girl's dead body - has been crushed under a rock, and I assume it's this sight that finally broke Violet. That's kind of like the worst day in her life.
> I don't think her mother's death would devestate her so much. In the chapter before, I think she was asking Fury to kill her mother (who is undead and insane after all) and let her rest in peace. At this point, death would be a blessing for her mother...
> 
> The electricity beam, I got the impression that was coming from Fury. Maybe he has a special skill or ability or customization, too...
> ...



This is from Kaeli @ doodlelover

doodlelover the link which takes you to that forum...

I hope she doesn't mind I posted this here, but she knows some Japanese and has been kind enough to explain what's going on...

Also you should Google Translate the japanese Wikipedia entry on Embalming, you find out more details about the story and the characters like:

Fury - age 18, 1 May
Wraith - age 18,  September 11
Peaberry - in her 30s, born January 30
Ashuhito - 22, born 22 Nov. - redesign of Aoshi
Elm - 23, August 5th


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2009)

SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY!!! THERE IS A GOD!*goes to read*


----------



## snaza (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I give up, spare me! 
*no*
Ill never bother you again!
*no*
then i'll serve you!
*no*
are you mad i killed the guy with glasses?
*no*
is it because of that frankenstein girl?
*yes.*
*blows his head off*




thats freakin metal


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 19, 2009)

I just read chapters 1-10 today this manga is pretty good


----------



## snaza (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah she seemed more shy/reserved when she was human. To be honest i think only 2 things can come from trying to turn her back into a human:

1) the prodedure fails and backfires, killing ash.
2) ash realizes he loves the frankenstein elm as much as the human elm, and is unable to turn her back to a human.

i think numba 2 is whats going to happen, watsuki likes love stories as seens with kenshin, and buso renkin.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 19, 2009)

I just hope we get more soon. Its addictive.


----------



## Hellsmessenger3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chapter 11 has been out for awhile: 102

and I just released chapter 12: 102


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2010)

Are there more than 12 chapters? (tell the raw number)

And btw good job.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 25, 2010)

Hellsmessenger3 said:


> Chapter 11 has been out for awhile: page
> 
> and I just released chapter 12: page



Nice to see someone started this series up again. I enjoy Watsuki's works. Thank you.



Blade said:


> Are there more than 12 chapters? (tell the raw number)
> 
> And btw good job.



I've lost count but I know at least 3 volumes are out. I'm going to estimate somewhere around the 30s now.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

I read the first few chapters . Seems pretty cool .


----------



## Yak (Aug 26, 2010)

Good that this series is being picked up again. I really missed it and I hope more chapters are coming out soon.


----------



## Hellsmessenger3 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's something like 31 chapters or so, and yes there will be more coming soon. Don't know how soon, that depends on the translator and my schedule, but soon none the less.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

That's good to hear man .


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

Hellsmessenger3 said:


> It's something like *31 chapters* or so, and yes there will be more coming soon. Don't know how soon, that depends on the translator and my schedule, but soon none the less.



That's great.

Anyways good luck with the series because it is awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 26, 2010)

Read chapter 12. Love Tiger Lily my favorite design so far.


----------



## Yak (Aug 27, 2010)

Hellsmessenger3 said:


> It's something like 31 chapters or so, and yes there will be more coming soon. Don't know how soon, that depends on the translator and my schedule, but soon none the less.



Got any raws beyond 24 per chance? I'm collecting those too.


----------



## Hellsmessenger3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yak said:


> Got any raws beyond 24 per chance? I'm collecting those too.



I've got 25.

Translation!


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to ask, does Fury get some major battle in the next chapters?

This fella is so badass.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 28, 2010)

Battle or no I want to see more Fury and Elm comedy.


----------



## Hellsmessenger3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Blade said:


> I want to ask, does Fury get some major battle in the next chapters?
> 
> This fella is so badass.



Yeah, but it doesn't start until chapter 18.


----------



## Yak (Sep 1, 2010)

We've got one hell of a fight ahead.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Does Fury remind anybody else of Guts from Berserk ?


----------



## Yak (Sep 1, 2010)

No, not really. At least not me. The only thing they have in common is that Berserker-ish fighting style and aggression but that's it. That in itself is fairly generic anyway.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

The panels where he gets the "scary look" remind me of him . Also his general behavior . 

Not saying he's a rip off or anything . Just reminds me of him a bit .


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Does Fury remind anybody else of Guts from Berserk ?



In his rage expressions, quite similar.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 2, 2013)

The series will be resuming next month in Jump SQ.
Source is the Jump SQ Mangahelpers thread.


----------



## Yak (Jul 2, 2013)

About fucking time, Watsuki.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 5, 2013)

Finally, the releases are so spotty and its a good story.


----------

